# Starting the overhead work



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Looks like every trade has there lifts on site ready to go.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Gentlemen
Start your engines


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Will be an aerial lift ballet. New rules in the auto plants now is every lift has to have a ground guy. If he goes to cut pipe or hangers the lift has to come down.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I remember racing these on site...…...:scooter:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

GAN said:


> I remember racing these on site...…...:scooter:


Have done that with the scissor lifts, but not the kind pictured here. Fun times!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You guys say race I say joust!!!! Plumbers versus electricians!!! Copper versus conduit!!!




.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Sorry to break the fun but....

Pretty stupid to race a boom/basket lift. Many people have died when the wheel took a slight dip and were catapulted out onto the floor below. I got several scares with those things. I've been in a situation chugging along slowly and bam you are expelled upwards, luckily I lifted only 6 inches off the deck.

Then in Alberta a few years ago there were 2 guys in the basket and they were ejected, the harnesses prevented from crashing onto the floor but they died anyway when the lanyard reached their maximum length and bashed their heads on the mast.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Sorry to break the fun but....
> 
> Pretty stupid to race a boom/basket lift. Many people have died when the wheel took a slight dip and were catapulted out onto the floor below. I got several scares with those things. I've been in a situation chugging along slowly and bam you are expelled upwards, luckily I lifted only 6 inches off the deck.
> 
> Then in Alberta a few years ago there were 2 guys in the basket and they were ejected, the harnesses prevented from crashing onto the floor but they died anyway when the lanyard reached their maximum length and bashed their heads on the mast.



thats just darwins natural selection process of cleansing the gene pool of stupidity...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats just darwins natural selection process of cleansing the gene pool of stupidity...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


What does your signature say? :wink:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't like competing with the sparkies. Cooperation, like sharing the channel, works better for both trades. Saves time and money. Treat a sparkie with respect and they will reciprocate. Teamwork, synergy, whatever you want to call it, it works for me.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Plumbus said:


> I don't like competing with the sparkies. Cooperation, like sharing the channel, works better for both trades. Saves time and money. Treat a sparkie with respect and they will reciprocate. Teamwork, synergy, whatever you want to call it, it works for me.


I mostly do residential new construction with some light commercial mixed in and have been on jobs where it felt like it was us vs them. In the end we are all just trying to keep the lights on and they babies fed. I'll let an electchicken borrow a drill or chalk line today if it means he'll reciprocate if I forget mine tomorrow.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> You guys say race I say joust!!!! Plumbers versus electricians!!! Copper versus conduit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let’s see, 20’ stick of copper VS 10’ conduit? Bring it on baby!!!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Tango said:


> Sorry to break the fun but....
> 
> Pretty stupid to race a boom/basket lift. Many people have died when the wheel took a slight dip and were catapulted out onto the floor below. I got several scares with those things. I've been in a situation chugging along slowly and bam you are expelled upwards, luckily I lifted only 6 inches off the deck.
> 
> Then in Alberta a few years ago there were 2 guys in the basket and they were ejected, the harnesses prevented from crashing onto the floor but they died anyway when the lanyard reached their maximum length and bashed their heads on the mast.


This has happened twice on my current project...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> This has happened twice on my current project...


I guess the lift operator never worked on a construction site before, the earth around the foundation is loosely filled and a machine that heavy sinks like the Bismark. :surprise:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tango said:


> I guess the lift operator never worked on a construction site before, the earth around the foundation is loosely filled and a machine that heavy sinks like the Bismark. :surprise:


Exactly, it had no business being there.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Tango said:


> Sorry to break the fun but....
> 
> Pretty stupid to race a boom/basket lift. Many people have died when the wheel took a slight dip and were catapulted out onto the floor below. I got several scares with those things. I've been in a situation chugging along slowly and bam you are expelled upwards, luckily I lifted only 6 inches off the deck.
> 
> Then in Alberta a few years ago there were 2 guys in the basket and they were ejected, the harnesses prevented from crashing onto the floor but they died anyway when the lanyard reached their maximum length and bashed their heads on the mast.


Ah you ain't no fun. Side bets help. Of course they should be lowered all the way. Real silly to try this when extended.


See the harness should have been on closer connection to the cage. Where they wearing hard hats?


Gotta poke fun or life gets boring.:boxing:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GAN said:


> Ah you ain't no fun. Side bets help. Of course they should be lowered all the way. Real silly to try this when extended.
> 
> 
> See the harness should have been on closer connection to the cage. Where they wearing hard hats?
> ...


See who gets thrown the farthest. That's all I know about the deaths.


----------



## KanePS (Jan 19, 2019)

Tango said:


> Sorry to break the fun but....
> 
> Pretty stupid to race a boom/basket lift. Many people have died when the wheel took a slight dip and were catapulted out onto the floor below. I got several scares with those things. I've been in a situation chugging along slowly and bam you are expelled upwards, luckily I lifted only 6 inches off the deck.
> 
> Then in Alberta a few years ago there were 2 guys in the basket and they were ejected, the harnesses prevented from crashing onto the floor but they died anyway when the lanyard reached their maximum length and bashed their heads on the mast.





When I redid my recertifications for harness/lanyard and aerial work platform they talked about that incident and showed videos on what not to do theses dangerous machines. Boom lift is an appropriate name for the amount of times your heart goes boom when you get jerked if the controls are too sensitive.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

KanePS said:


> When I redid my recertifications for harness/lanyard and aerial work platform they talked about that incident and showed videos on what not to do theses dangerous machines. Boom lift is an appropriate name for the amount of times your heart goes boom when you get jerked if the controls are too sensitive.


Jump up and down on the boom lift and watch your helper squirm.:devil3:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GAN said:


> Ah you ain't no fun. Side bets help. Of course they should be lowered all the way. Real silly to try this when extended.
> 
> 
> See the harness should have been on closer connection to the cage. Where they wearing hard hats?
> ...


Check this video out. Harness, hard hat or not you may slam on the mast and snap your neck. Employers don't supply a 2 foot land yard. Even if they did you wouldn't be able to work. They tried it on us with shorter land yards and all we did was wait in the basket till break time, wait till lunch, and finally wait till the end of the shift.

The first video, check around the 50 second mark :


----------

